# لية كل حاجة مش عادى بقيت عادى



## nerooo_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه كل حاجة مش عادى بقت عادى !!

 ليه يا شباب ليه يا بنات !!



 ليه لما نقعد مع بعض فى مكان ونتكلم فى اعراض الناس بقت عااادى مع انه مش عاادى !!:t26:



 ليه لما اكون فى الجامعة والاقى البنات عاملين فى نفسهم البدع اللى حاطة كيلو بودرة على وشها واللى مغيره خلقتها واللى لابسة ضيق هيفرق .... يبقى عاادى مع انه مش عااادى !!




 ليه لما اروح مكان هادى والاقى ولد بنت ماسكين فى ايد بعضه وعمالين بيحبوا فى بعض يبقى عااادى مع انه مش عااادى !!



 ليه لما اروح عند حد والاقيه مشغل التليفزيون على فيلم ساقط ولا كليب ماجن ولما اجى اقوله مينفعش كده يقول عااادى مع انه مش عااادى !!:t9:



 ليه لما الاقى بنت قاعدة على كافيه وبتشرب شيشة وابصلها واقول عااادى وهو مش عااادى ابدااااا !!!



 ليه لما الاقى اب وام ماشين فى الشارع ومعاهم بناتهم لابسين لبس فاضح يكسف ........... يااااه عادى جدا وهو مش عاادى خالص !!



 ليه لما الاقى بنت ماشية فى الشارع بعد 12 بالليل لوحدها ولو سالتها مروحتش ليه تقول عااادى لسه بدرى وهو مش عااادى ابدا!!:close_tem

منقول للاستفادة:Love_Letter_Open:
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه لما الاقى بنت ماشية فى الشارع بعد 12 بالليل لوحدها ولو سالتها مروحتش ليه تقول عااادى لسه بدرى وهو مش عااادى ابدا!!

عادي وماله المهم ما تعملش الخطاء نفسه اي الخطيئة..
 وتكون قادرة على الدفاع عن نفسها..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*المش عادي بقي عادي في الزمن ده
كل حاجه بقت عادي
موضوع مهم
ميرسي نيروو​*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههه...

يسمونه التطور وللأسف...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## love2be (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا بشكرك ع الموضوع 

لكن الحاجات دى ملهاش حصر 

ليه شرب المخدرات بقى عادى مع انه مش عادى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*فعلا بقيت كل حاجة عادية*

*مفيش مبادىء *

*بس ياترى اية السبب؟؟!*
*-شكرا للمرور شباب ولارائكم الجميلة*
*نورتم *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*وما اكثرها كلمة عادى
ولو جيتى للاسباب هتلاقى مالهاش حصر اصلا
ميرسى يانيرو للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2010)

عندك حق يا ساندورة ​
*بس اكيد فى سبب رئيسى لكل دة *​
بشكرك لمرورك يا قمر نورتى ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*عندك حق فى حاجات كتير بقينا بنقول عليها عاغدى 
وهى مش عادى 
ميرسى للموضوع يا نيرو
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا قمر للمرور 

شرفنى وجودك جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الحياه والزمن تغير
لكن لازم نحافظ على تقاليدنا ولا نتوه
شكرا جداا


----------



## born2loveAllah (17 ديسمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخوي الفاضل 

اول شئ اسمح لي اقول لك اني  مندهشة  ...لاني اول مرة اعرف  اسمع شخص مسيحي  يحكي  كده ...طبعا انا اعرف ان شرع ربنا واحد  ...بصراحة اخوي  حسيت اكني لاول مرة اعرف ان  الاشياء و السلوكيات الغلط الي حضرتك اشرت ليها  محرمة  او مكروهة حتى في المسيحية  ...

بجد  التبرج  ...الاختلاط من غير ادب  ...الصحوبية بين الشباب و البنات  ...و غيييييييييييييييييره كثييييييييييييير من الترفات الي قلب الواحد يتقطع لشوفتها   ...كلها بقت للاسف عااااادي  ...

و لو حاولت تنصح حد هيقولك  **عاااااااادي مالناس كلها بتعمل كده  ...هي جت علي ...هو انا الي هغير الكون  *** للاسف ده واقع الكثييييييييييييير  ...بس مش كل الناس و الحمد لله  ...و الدليل انك كشاب مسلم  ملتزم ناقشت الموضوع  ربنا يجزيك كل خيييييييييييييييير   ...

افكار كتير عايشيين فيها عشان بنستسهل فيها  ...بنوقع كثيييييييييييييير في حجات مش صح  ...


بس صدقني اخوي  الامور مش هتستقيم الا ازا رجعنا لشرع ربنا  ...


عاوزين نعيش صح ومنندمش  على شرع ربنا لازم نمشي  ...



اااااااااااسفة لاني طولت عليك  في ردي  ...


بارك الله فيك اخوي الفاضل  

تفكير رااااااااااااااقي و هااااااادف 

زادك الله حرصا  و وفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه  ...

تقبل مروري 

اختك صباح   
_


----------



## born2loveAllah (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*اااااااااسفة اخوي  كتبت سهو  انك مسلم  ...
كنت عاوزة اقول شاب مسيحي ملتزم  ...

حاولت اعدل  المشاركة بس في مشكلة و التعديل مش راضي يعتمد  ...

ااااااااااااسفة اخوي  ...رجائي  تكون متفهم  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2010)

born2loveAllah قال:


> _السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخوي الفاضل
> 
> اول شئ اسمح لي اقول لك اني  مندهشة  ...لاني اول مرة اعرف  اسمع شخص مسيحي  يحكي  كده ...طبعا انا اعرف ان شرع ربنا واحد  ...بصراحة اخوي  حسيت اكني لاول مرة اعرف ان  الاشياء و السلوكيات الغلط الي حضرتك اشرت ليها  محرمة  او مكروهة حتى في المسيحية  ...
> 
> _



*احنا بقى مش متعجبين ان دى افكارك عننا:dntknw:
لانك اتعودتى تسمعى ان المسيحى بيبيح الزنا وبيشرب الخمر وبيعبد 3 وبيعمل كل السلوكيات الغلط اللى تم ذكرها وغيرها كمان
لا يا اختى المسيحيه ايضاً تحثنا ان نبتعد عن ما لا يليق من الافعال والتصرفات
وبالمناسبه فى افكار تانيه كتير اكيد واخداها عننا بالغلط اتمنى انك تناقشيها معانا وتسألى فيها لو حبيتى تصحيح معلوماتك 
كل التحيه والاحترام لشخصك الجميل:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## born2loveAllah (17 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *احنا بقى مش متعجبين ان دى افكارك عننا:dntknw:
> لانك اتعودتى تسمعى ان المسيحى بيبيح الزنا وبيشرب الخمر وبيعبد 3 وبيعمل كل السلوكيات الغلط اللى تم ذكرها وغيرها كمان
> 
> بالفعل ده اللي حصل معي  ...طبعا انا عارفة كويس ان  شرع ربنا واحد و ان الكتب المقدسة كلها تحمل تقريبا نفس  التعاليم  ...و الصح مستحيل يصير غلط و لا العكس ...انا عندي  اصدقاء مسيحيين كثيييييير من امريكا  و اوروبا  بنحب بعض قوووووووووي و بنحترم معتقدات بعض  ...بس هم قالو لي ان الخمر عندهم حلال  ...و البنات مش مطالبين بالحشمة  و  الكثييييير من الاشياء
> ...




انا الي اشكرك على رحابة صدرك  اختي الغالية


----------



## Mzajnjy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة يا اخت صباح اليهودية عرفت الحجاب و النقاب و الاسلام اخدهم منها يعنى كل الشريعة الاسلامية حتى الوضوء و السجود واخدها الاسلام من اليهودية و المسيحية يعنى متستغربيش لما تشوفى كلام زى كده


----------



## Mzajnjy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

born2loveallah قال:


> *بالفعل **ده اللي حصل معي ...طبعا انا عارفة كويس ان شرع ربنا واحد و ان الكتب المقدسة كلها تحمل تقريبا نفس التعاليم ...و الصح مستحيل يصير غلط و لا العكس ...انا عندي اصدقاء مسيحيين كثيييييير من امريكا و اوروبا بنحب بعض قوووووووووي و بنحترم معتقدات بعض ...بس هم قالو لي ان الخمر عندهم حلال ...و البنات مش مطالبين بالحشمة و الكثييييير من الاشياء *


امريكا و اوربا مش هى دى المسيحية الحقيقية لان الديانات فى اوربا و امريكا حتى الدول الاسلامية الاجنبية مثل تركيا لا تطبق الشريعة اصلا فمثلا تجدى فى تركيا اشياء مباحة لا يحللها الاسلام بل يحرمها وهى بلد اسلامية اصلا و فى البلاد المسيحية مثلا الكتاب المقدس يحرم شرب الخمر و الزنا و هم لا يطبقون ذلك و يفعلون عكسه لانهم علمانين اى ان الدنيا و الحياة هى الاهم و بعد ذلك ياتى الدين


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> امريكا و اوربا مش هى دى المسيحية الحقيقية لان الديانات فى اوربا و امريكا حتى الدول الاسلامية الاجنبية مثل تركيا لا تطبق الشريعة اصلا فمثلا تجدى فى تركيا اشياء مباحة لا يحللها الاسلام بل يحرمها وهى بلد اسلامية اصلا و فى البلاد المسيحية مثلا الكتاب المقدس يحرم شرب الخمر و الزنا و هم لا يطبقون ذلك و يفعلون عكسه لانهم علمانين اى ان الدنيا و الحياة هى الاهم و بعد ذلك ياتى الدين



*بالاضافه كمان للكلام ده
ان الدول الاجنبيه معروف عنها الطقس البارد فكونهم بياخدوا انواع معينه من الخمور وبكميات بسيطه ده للتدفئه وليس للسكر 
وبالنسبه للملابس فهما ناس عمليين علشان كده تلاقى ملابسهم بسيطه وعمليه مش بغرض التعريه للتعريه وفى النقطتين دول بالذات التأثير هنا اجتماعى راجع للبيئه واختلافها عن المجتمعات الشرقيه والدليل ان العادات دى مش موجوده مثلا فى مصر لانه مجتمع مختلف 
يا رب تكون الفكره وصلتك
هنكون سعداء بالرد عليكى فى اى استفهام فى اى وقت :flowers:
واسفه يا نيرووو على تشتييت موضوعك الجميل 
ربنا يعوضك يا قمررر *


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شاكرة جدا مروركم كلكم يا جماعة ومش يهمك خالص يا دونا اتبسط جدا ان كلنا اتفقنا على مبادىء الموضوع فى النهاية ودة اللى يهمنى *

*احنا بقينا فى زمن صعب جدا *

*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 ديسمبر 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

stop spam


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة محدش يدوس على اللينك ده ليكون فيرس ولا متلغم


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا نيرو

ناس كتير هتقول عادى عل اى حاجه لانهم فى عصر الحريه
وبكدا يكونوا فاهمين معنى الحريه غلط

الجميع ذهبوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله

كل الشكر لاخطائى لانى لولا ارتكابى لها ما عرفت الاجمل من الاشياء
 مصيرهم يتعلموا من غلطهم*

*شكرا يا نيرو للموضوع الجميل* ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

متشكرة اوى يا جماعة على مروركم واهتمامكم

نورتونى بجد


----------



## sheren noga (30 يناير 2012)

الموضوع ده رائع مع انه مش عادي بس عادي


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 يناير 2012)

عادى جدا وجهات نظر
هى جن على الحاجات دى بس فى الافظع من كده ربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## Critic (30 يناير 2012)

> ليه لما الاقى بنت قاعدة
> على كافيه وبتشرب شيشة وابصلها واقول عااادى وهو مش عااادى ابدااااا



طب والولد اللى بيشرب شيشة على كافيه ده عادى عادى ؟!

يبدو ان الكاتبة الاصلية شرقية اصيلة 30:


----------



## white.angel (31 يناير 2012)

*لان العالم كله صار يسير بالاتجاه المعاكس .... يسير مع التيار*
*يوماً عن يوم العالم يزداد سوء*
*الجريمه الشخصيه ...الجريمه الدوليه*
*الانسان حضارياً يسير للخلف*
*علمياً يسير للأمام .. واخلاقياً يسير للخلف*
*فى المواهب كالموسيقى والرياضه يسير للأمام*
*وفى التصرف والعلاقات يسير للخلف*
*الاسره مفككه ........
 نسبة الطلاق فى الغرب 50% وهذه النسبه بين المسيحين الغرب فقط *
*وفى الوطن العربى بعض الدول نسبة الطلاق فيها 101%*
*فالجميع يسير مع التيار .... فى الاتجاه المعاكس*
*وبالتالى .... كل ماهو غير عادى اصبح عــــادى*
*وللأسف ابتلع هذا التيار ... ملح الارض واطفئ نور العالم ... *​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يناير 2012)

عارفه ليه 
لانه عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2012)

بغض النظر برضه عن اعتراضى عن اللى هما بيعملوه جدا و انه مش المفروض يتعمل بس برضه مش من المفروض انى احاكمهم او اقولهم عادى و مش عادى ..... اللى انتى شايفاه عادى اعمليه و اللى انتى شيفاه مش عادى متعمليهوش ببساطة و مالكيش دعوة بالعادى بتاع باقى البشر


----------

